# Selling my PS4 Firmware 1.76 as new



## wolf69 (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi,

I'm selling my PS4 Firmware 1.76 (linux, hack) like brand new with package, cable, one controller.

Shipping worldwide.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 12, 2017)

GBAtemp's trading area is only available to members with 100 or more posts.

https://gbatemp.net/categories/trading-area.157/


----------

